# Car insurance costs??



## Lmky (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi, 

We are considering moving to dubai, and one of my many questions is, how much is car insurance, is it based in the price if your car, or is it similar to the uk? 


Thanks in advance


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It's based on the price of the car, 5% for normal stuff and around 7% for sports cars. As the value comes down so does the insurance costs and you'll also get a further discount based on how long you've held a UAE driving licence.
Some people have also got an initial discount by bringing a proof o no claim bonus from the UK but I'm not sure how common that is.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Yup insurance companies will give you a no claims discount. Just get the paper from your current insurer to show them.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Wasn't that what I just said? Doh!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You said you weren't sure how common it was! Merely reinforcing that it is common. Chill Winston.


----------



## best_porsh (Feb 1, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> You said you weren't sure how common it was! Merely reinforcing that it is common. Chill Winston.


Hello, Chocoholic! Is it concerning only the UK or any other country as well? If I can bring the evidence of no accidents from my country, will it help me to get the discount as well?
And a few more questions concerning the thread: 
1. Are the UK driver's licenses valid in UAE or you have to get the local one? Is it really difficult to get it if I have the 8 year experience?
2. How do they calculate the value of your vehicle? I.e. At the beginning I want to buy the used car at a price of approximately 10k AED.
3. For how long is the insurance issued? Is it same as everywhere - 1 year? I mean the standard period. I do believe it varies, but I mean in general.


----------



## inselaffen (Feb 11, 2013)

You can only drive on a UK licence if you are on a tourist visa. as soon a your employment Visa is under process you are not allowed to drive until you get your visa and get you UAE licence. 

the licence is a simple process - no tests etc if you have UK licence. Licence must be from your country of origin. i.e. to use a UK licence to get a UAE one you must be a UK citizen.


----------



## firoz.ca (Nov 17, 2014)

*Canadian to Dubai driving license*

I have Canadian riving license. Can I get Dubai driving license without any driving test?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

firoz.ca said:


> I have Canadian riving license. Can I get Dubai driving license without any driving test?


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
What passport do you hold?
The licence swap scheme is based on a combination of passport & licence origins.
So someone on an Indian passport for instance but with a UK licence - would still need to take lessons & test.

By the way - in future it would be better to start your own thread, rather than hijack an existing one - especially as your question is not actually related to the thread title!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## firoz.ca (Nov 17, 2014)

Canadian passport holder with Canadian driving licence - need Dubai Driving licence .
Is this same lime UK passport holder?


----------



## firoz.ca (Nov 17, 2014)

For car I surance: how do they consider the value of the car? Is tjis based on blue book value or its based on the purchase invoice?


----------



## firoz.ca (Nov 17, 2014)

Can any give idea of insurance cost for the following:
Marcedes Benz ML350, 2005 model
Current value in Canada market about $10,000


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

The easiest way to get a guide on insurance costs is to use a regional online quote from such as Axa, they are pretty accurate.

Be aware also that cars over 7-8 years old cannot be insured fully comprehensive and some companies won't insure them. Axa is a good place to start.


----------

